# Sick of my questions yet?!? Help with baby needed.



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Baby boy #3 isn't acting like he's well. His tail is down and he stands kind of hunched up w/ back legs together. He's not latching on well at all so I was supplementing with a bottle. He sucks then just stops with nipple in his mouth and dazes off. It's cold here but they have a heat lamp an I'm putting another one on them too. I added extra bedding. Baby 1 & 2 are curious and alert. Jumping and playing a little and nursing all the time. He was the baby I had pull and is seriously BIG for a newborn. I thought he would be the one that would do great! Any suggestions?????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you supplementing with? What is his temp? When was he born? How long has he been acting like this?


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

The first time supplementing was with store bought colostrum (all I had)! Now that I'm milking her I will with that milk. I can take his temp when I get back home. What should it be?? Born on wed night. He's been acting this way since thurs morning though not as bad. He's just seemed "off" since the beginning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp.

Give a Bo-se shot

Normal goat temps range from 101.5 to 103.5


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also give a B Complex shot.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Drat!!!! I just got back from home from being at the feed store. I'll see if my husband can bring some.

His temp is 98.6 He's the only one shivering. Not a constant shiver but every few seconds he has a chill!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

make sure you don't feed him when his temp is under 101. it shuts down the belly, so it's just milk sitting in there, getting toxic. his temp needs to be elevated. heating pad, hot hair dryer, under towels/blankets with rubs, stuff him under your shirt and rub him, hot water bottles around him, etc.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow!!!! You people are brilliant!!! I love y'all!! That's so interesting and very good to know. Ok. I'm bringing him inside!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

get his temp up to 101 as was said, also a dab of Karo in his mouth will help perk him up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like his tummy is sick....Have you seen him poop? feel his tummy...is it hard?
Get him warmed up...
If he seem consitpated give him an oil and warm water enema...
B complex is good..but he will also need CD antitoxin or Milk of magnesia to flush the toxins building in his tummy...

Dont offer milk right now..warm electros is better until you get him well...then only moms milk...the going between replacer and moms milk is hard on the tummy...


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

My daughter is sitting with him in front of a space heater. He's loving it! Given him a dab of karo. I'll take his temp in a bit and can give him some electrolytes. The other stuff is being picked up and brought home this evening! Thanks again guys!!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm sure she's loving it too. who doesn't love snuggling with a baby goat??


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> i'm sure she's loving it too. who doesn't love snuggling with a baby goat??


She is, very much so!

Baby's temp is up to 100.1 and has had electrolytes. Already seeming to perk up some! Standing more normal, tail up and even a few tail wags. He's been asleep this while time so still no poop!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Sounds like his tummy is sick....Have you seen him poop? feel his tummy...is it hard?
> Get him warmed up...
> If he seem consitpated give him an oil and warm water enema...
> B complex is good..but he will also need CD antitoxin or Milk of magnesia to flush the toxins building in his tummy...
> ...


Is the CD antitoxin an injection???
Where do I give the shot(s)?
I realize these are probably very stupid questions!!


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

No not stupid questions CDT is sub Q 
Just under the skin.






I took this from Hogger's information) behind front leg in


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

For crying out loud!!! This hasn't been a good day. Just checked on the mom and she's bleeding. It's not bright it's darker and has a little "goop" coming out. It all under her tail and on her hip






where she's laid in it!!! Normal?????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The only dumb question is one thats unasked : ) We like questions here!!

CD Antitoxin is an injection, sub Q (under the skin)...I have to order mine since I cant find it around here..sometimes Vets have some on hand..
here is a link to show you what it is and dose
http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.UuLuh2TnbR0
I like to give sub q where the neck meets the body..lots of extra skin there

If you can find it and he doesnt seem to be getting better...Milk of magnesia can be used...its 15 cc per 60 pounds...which is 1/4 cc per pound..You will neeed to be sure he remains hydrated as MOM will cause loose stools...

Had he pooped??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its normal for mom to discharge for a few weeks and even longer...that spot looks normal to me


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you happybleats! I freaked out! The b complex is on it's way here. I will call vet and see if he has CDT. He hasn't pooped! I was going to try an enema next!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..NOT cd&T...that is a toxoid  CD antitoxin is an "antitoxin" works fast to rid the body of toxins..

Ok for an enema..

Mix 1 tablspoon oil ( casteroil, olive or another cooking oil) With a 1/2 cup warm water
Use a syringe with no needle (wink) and draw some up...be sure to stir....insert the tip into his bum and push enema slowly..give him a good fill up thenmassage his tummy...help him work it out...this can take 30-40 minutes to get results. be patient...I do this over the tub since we can always bleach the tub...lay baby across your lap, back legs and bum hanging over the tub and frint legs hanging the other side..
Once he begins pooping the remaining oil in the intestines will help keep things moving but sometimes they need a little more help...


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok got it on the CD&T and CD antitoxin! Thank you! And thanks for the enema instructions! I was just looking for them!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having the same problem! Shes pooping normal but there is blood in it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no! I wish I knew more about goats so I could help out. Have you posted a thread on here asking for help?? Hope she gets well!! Poor thing!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't yet but I will thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

